# [NA] Trading Series 1-5, Looking for 1-5 & WA



## harpyeye (Nov 24, 2021)

Howdy all I'm back again. And again it's been a minute since I've last traded, so bear with me while I get back into the swing of things. I just found some 1-4 packs at a Target nearby my boyfriend so I have even more doubles now xS

I would like to complete my series 1-5 collection Someday (I'm close to finishing series 4 & have all the villagers in series 5) and collect some of my WA series favorites if possible. As the header states, I'm looking for/trading NA cards only, no EU or otherwise please.

1:1 is my usual style, with 2:1 on Special:Villager trades. Valued cards will only be traded for equally valued cards or multiple less-valued cards. I will trade multiple s5 Villagers for the Special s5 cards I'm after. Also, I want to trade Special s5 cards for other Special s5 cards when possible, so for now s1-4 SP:s5 SP is not an option. However, I try to be as easy going and open as possible so do absolutely feel free to make any offer you want! Just be ready for me to mull it over for a day or two (and in general, it'd be wise to see which cards I have labelled as "most wanted" too, wink wink.) If this all sounds fine to you...

My wishlist and list of doubles for trade are on Google Sheets, so here is the link to those lists! 

*T**he following list is incomplete. For the full long list, go to my google sheet.* 
 
HAVE:
1 *Isabelle* (1)
16 Lyle (2)
29 *Rasher* (1)
58 Monique (1)
91 *Muffy* (1)
45 *Octavian* (1)
—
102 Reese (1)
110 Leila (1)
131 Pate (3)
179 *Hopper* (1)
—
212 Timmy (1)
216 Franklin (1)
245 Mac (2)
261 *Tucker* (1)
265 *Gala* (1)
276 *Astrid* (1)
296 Soleil (1)
—
304 Phineas (1)
309 Resetti (1)
312 *Shrunk* (1)
316 Zipper (2)
358 *Papi* (1)
386 *Rosie* (1)
398 Angus (2) (1) PENDING
—
403 *Isabelle* (1)  *OFFERED IN TRADE, STILL AVAILABLE AS OF RIGHT NOW*
(Isabelle is not a double, so I will only trade her for one of the following: Wisp, Wardell, Niko, or Orville)
408 *Mabel* (2)
428 *Audie* (1)
429 Cyd (2)
430 *Judy* (1)
433 *Sasha* (2)
434 *Ione* (1)
436 *Shino* (1)
437 Marlo (2)
438 *Petri* (1)
440 Quinn (2)
441 Chabwick (2)
443 Ace (2)
445 Frett (3)
446 Azalea (2)
427 *Dom* (3)
448 Faith (3)

WANT:
32 *Bluebear*
64 Pudge
66 *Gruff*
77 Cherry
78 Roscoe
84 Benjamin
90 *Axel*
98 Roald
—
119 Felicity
154 Rhonda
184 *Camofrog*
—
214 Don
244 *Tangy*
248 *Hazel*
281 Lyman
282 Violet
—
311 Lottie
366 Ribbot
384 Margie
387 Rowan
—
404 Orville
419 *Wisp*
420 Lottie
421 *Niko*
422 *Wardell*
—
WA5 Paolo
WA9 Huck
WA10 Sylvana
WA12 *Wade*
WA15 Rex
WA16 Stu
WA21 Boyd
WA24 Murphy
WA25 *Plucky*
WA28 Raddle
WA31 Bea
WA32 Admiral
WA36 *Candi*
WA42 Gonzo 
WA46 Dobie 
WA49 Ike

And that's that. I will try my best to keep up with trading during my busy schedule, so I appreciate your patience. Cheers!


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 24, 2021)

I will pm ya!


----------



## LadyNyoko (Nov 24, 2021)

Would you do [433] Sasha and [436] Shino for [425] Sherb and [432] Reneigh? I'd also be happy to throw in [435] Tiansheng for your boyfriend! (I also have [127] Kitt, [156] Gabi, [178] Hugh, [198] Agent S, [242] Chevre, and [298] Derwin!)


----------



## zumhaus (Nov 24, 2021)

PM sent!


----------



## harpyeye (Nov 24, 2021)

LadyNyoko said:


> Would you do [433] Sasha and [436] Shino for [425] Sherb and [432] Reneigh? I'd also be happy to throw in [435] Tiansheng for your boyfriend! (I also have [127] Kitt, [156] Gabi, [178] Hugh, [198] Agent S, [242] Chevre, and [298] Derwin!)


Heyo, would you be willing to just do Sasha for Sherb? Let me know


----------



## LadyNyoko (Nov 24, 2021)

harpyeye said:


> Heyo, would you be willing to just do Sasha for Sherb? Let me know


I'm hoping to arrange a single trade for both Sasha and Shino since I only have one envelope left and don't currently have the money to buy more. If you're only willing to do one, I'm afraid I'll have to pass.


----------



## harpyeye (Nov 24, 2021)

LadyNyoko said:


> I'm hoping to arrange a single trade for both Sasha and Shino since I only have one envelope left and don't currently have the money to buy more. If you're only willing to do one, I'm afraid I'll have to pass.


Oh dang right on, yeah unfortunately right now I don't want to trade Shino for the cards you have listed. Good luck to you though!


----------



## RedKid (Nov 24, 2021)

I would like to trade you for 403 & 407. I have 15 Rex, 16 Stu, 36 Candi, and 42 Gonzo to offer in return.


----------



## Paliane (Nov 24, 2021)

I have Lottie! Would you be willing to trade her for Mabel?


----------



## 8toling (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello! Would would be willing to trade 428 Audie and 436 Shino for 435 Tiansheng and 425 Sherb? I also have a 420 Lottie.


----------



## Nummles (Nov 24, 2021)

*Would you be willing to do Label for CJ?*


----------



## harpyeye (Nov 24, 2021)

Nummles said:


> *Would you be willing to do Label for CJ?*


Yes I would! I'll PM you


----------



## artemiss (Nov 24, 2021)

Hiya again, glad to see your list up and running and that you got so many good pulls!  I got my new packs today and they fell in our favor. If you're still looking for Sherb, Reneigh, and Tiansheng, I'd love to offer them all to close out your villager hunt in exchange for your 294 if still available? I'm also interested in 237, but I'm out of the loop on the older series, so whatever you think is fair. I think our DM is still up, feel free to hit me back whenever


----------



## harpyeye (Thursday at 3:26 AM)

Bump C:


----------



## tbro13 (Thursday at 2:15 PM)

Hi! I have 031, 093, 156, and 214* available. Would you be willing to trade for 375, 394, 398, and 408*?


----------



## harpyeye (Thursday at 3:05 PM)

tbro13 said:


> Hi! I have 031, 093, 156, and 214* available. Would you be willing to trade for 375, 394, 398, and 408*?


I could do all the villagers in that trade, I'd like to hold onto my series 5 specials for now so I can hopefully trade for the others I'm missing. Let me know if that works for you C:


----------



## tbro13 (Thursday at 3:08 PM)

harpyeye said:


> I could do all the villagers in that trade, I'd like to hold onto my series 5 specials for now so I can hopefully trade for the others I'm missing. Let me know if that works for you C:


Understandable, that's fine!


----------



## CRK (Thursday at 6:30 PM)

Hey there! Are you interested in buying? I have some cards you need for sale I'm sure.


----------



## harpyeye (Thursday at 6:57 PM)

CRK said:


> Hey there! Are you interested in buying? I have some cards you need for sale I'm sure.


Probably not, especially since I wouldn't know the first thing about how much they're all worth individually. Thanks anyway though!


----------

